
Reddit fighting Atlantic, trying identify Twenty One Pilots leaker’s IP address - 6stringmerc
http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/reddit-hits-back-at-atlantics-bid-to-identify-track-leakers-ip-address/
======
6stringmerc
Note: The article links to Ars Technica for a copy of the PDF of the case. I
prefer not to link to Ars Technica because of their generally poor-quality
editorializing in my personal and professional opinion. CMU has a tongue-in-
cheek tone but is attentive to the details and context in ways that I believe
Ars Technica whiffs on far too often.

